# Wide blade attachment for work sharp WS3000



## woodshavings (Aug 26, 2009)

I have been looking for a wide blade attachment for the work sharp ws3000. Found one on amazon before Christmas and decided to wait until after Christmas to order, but now they are out of stock and will not get anymore. I chatted with the folks at Work Sharp and they said that it was discontinued a couple of months ago. 
Does anyone know of somewhere they might still have in stock. I have checked with all that I know of online and have not had any luck.


----------



## tnwood (Dec 13, 2009)

Stan, If you can't locate one there are a number of shop built designs that have been published over the years. The primary one being the Stumpy Nubs design. His plan is available on his website. I built my own version several years ago but not as comprehensive as his design.


----------



## mike4771 (Dec 12, 2018)

peachtrea's website says they have them in stock


----------

